# My Seance Table So Far



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So I've collected Knick-Knacks over time and it so happens to work out to a pretty nice seance table...Opinions, Critiques, and what not please.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Very cool, now if you can get swirling mist or fog in the sphere, that would be cool as well.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Bascombe...that is what I what I was trying to do. That blue light on the skull is actually a video of blue mist I have projecting from one of those mini childrens projectors. I got it for $50 so the quality is bad, but hey, what do you expect for that price.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the scene. The table has an antique look to it - perhaps add some cobwebs and dust?


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Classy! Did you make the globe/skull yourself, or did you find it somewhere?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its awesome!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I wonder if you got an ultrasonic humidifier fogger. They are small and could be concealed I think pretty easy and you'd have some real fog inside.

By the way, I think this is really cool and the ambience you've created will go a long way. Good work


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Peyjenk said:


> Classy! Did you make the globe/skull yourself, or did you find it somewhere?


Actually found the globe at a goodwill store for $15, had the skull for something else


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the scene. The table has an antique look to it - perhaps add some cobwebs and dust?


I got the table from Craigslist...was sooo worth getting it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

mist or no mist, looks awesome and I'd be a tad apprehensive to walk near that table!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

fick209 said:


> mist or no mist, looks awesome and I'd be a tad apprehensive to walk near that table!


LOL...gonna make the ToT's come close to it to get their treats


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like this..nice..


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great look!!!!! You are definitely gonna scare the TOTers!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The table setup looks great. I wonder if you could fit in a Ouija board?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great.That looks like something you would really see being used in a seance.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> The table setup looks great. I wonder if you could fit in a Ouija board?


I am going to have two tables, one holding the candelabra and skull, the other right in front holding a spellbook and some other items to hide my mini video projector, though no Quija Boards. I tend to stay away from that, my own fears...LOL


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

KPrimm, thank you


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice pieces indeed!
We also like to collect stuff that not only looks great around the house but can double as props for us on Halloween!

Have a Sinister Season!


----------

